# urgency.. do u think hypnotherapy would wok



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi i have ibs d, i used to have it every morning.. but now i seem to get it when i worry about this..i dont have normal bm, but they seem to be a bit more formed... Latley urgency seems to be more of a problem, what do you think is causing this?Its normally if im travelling in my car, i go before leaving the house.. and then when i the car i need to go.. sometimes i feel if i dont get to the toilet. i would just have to go.. in my pants :-(


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Just from what you mention, it does seem to be the strong brain-gut component that is so strong in IBS - make sure that nothing else is going on health-wise with you in terms of this new urgency, and if you find that this is in fact IBS, hypnotherapy may be helpful for you. Though there are some people for whom this option does not work, for most people who stick with it, it can be very helpful for urgency issues.


----------

